

Liberation through Data Replication: Unison File Synchronizer - alexitosrv
http://www.stanford.edu/~pgbovine/unison_guide.htm

======
dxjones
I am wondering, what does "unison" offers over old reliable "rdist"? (which is
available for various flavours of *nix, including Solaris, Mac OS X, and
presumably Linux)

